

Science Is About Evidence, Not Consensus - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323936404578579753341239688.html

======
scoofy
It's almost as though the scientific consensuses is based on evidence. Using
this guy's logic, I shouldn't get heart surgery unless I've been to medical
school. WSJ trolling at it's worst.

------
a_bonobo
>As for the "hockey stick" graph, it was effectively critiqued by Steven
McIntyre, a Canadian businessman with a mathematical interest in climatology.

That's like saying "evolution was effectively critiqued by the Discovery
Institute". Many people called McIntyre's criticisms flawed, Wikipedia has a
looooong article about the whole charade, too long to summarize here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockey_stick_controversy](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hockey_stick_controversy)

------
magicalist
Is this subscription-only for everyone else? And I assumed -- based on the
headline and given the wsj's typical organization -- that this would be found
in the opinion section, but it appears this is found in the "Life and Culture"
section?

Why is this here again?

~~~
a_bonobo
It is subscription-only, but WSJ has a paywall so easy to circumvent it's
embarrassing - if you click through from Google you can read the entire
article, so just google the title or maybe this link works:
[http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web...](http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CDMQqQIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fonline.wsj.com%2Farticle%2FSB10001424127887323936404578579753341239688.html&ei=zVjaUc_PBuaRiQfO3IDQDA&usg=AFQjCNE9qW5rr2CrYGIqhNISXyhxyx2eBA&sig2=nLyOUH8J1kMZ-
sChNZTWsQ&bvm=bv.48705608,d.aGc)

